# Informant



## slowpogo (May 3, 2021)

This is a Tayda printed enclosure. As for the design, I was thinking of the 80s, as inspired by the original maker "1981".  Of course the colors reflect this but I also used an altered version of the old Screen Gems logo and the Serpentine font (also used by Nintendo). I was going for that benign-but-creepy corporate logo look you see in sci-fi stuff.

Inside everything is stock except for Raytheon RD5460 clipping diodes. They sound a little better to me than 914s. I noticed that 1981 uses Nichicon FW "audio" electrolytics in the original so I figured why not get some with my Mouser order. They're cheap and look cool.

I've noticed several boutique builders use these caps, also Greer and some others I can't recall. As well Hudson uses Panasonic FC caps (favorites of audiophiles) in the Broadcast. I know a lot of people say cap brand or type doesn't matter , and have disdain for anything labeled "audio." But hey, these pedals sound great and as long as the parts are available and reasonable I'll try to match brands where I can.

This pedal sounds really good, certainly my favorite Rat-type pedal I've ever had.


----------



## fig (May 3, 2021)

Is that a soft touch 3PDT? I just got some from LMS.


----------



## slowpogo (May 3, 2021)

fig said:


> Is that a soft touch 3PDT? I just got some from LMS.


Yes indeed, soft touch from LMS. They're great and no more expensive than Alpha.


----------



## BuddytheReow (May 4, 2021)

Very clean! I like it! Great job!


----------

